# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Khoan pin, súng mở vít đá giấu tập 2

## Tuancoi

Lâu lâu lại mở phiên đấu giá khuấy động phong trào cho zui..  lần này là 1 em nô lệ da xanh Hitachi, rất lực sĩ, rất nhanh rất nguy hiểm. Hình em nó đây các bác



Còn đây là video em nó, chỉ cần nguồn 24V 15A là vô tư. Em này rất tiết kiệm năng lượng. Chế đc pin sài thì nhức xương luôn. Em nó đục theo kiểu pitong khí. Đã bảo dưỡng kỹ chỉ việc về là chiến đấu
Www.YouTube.com/watch?v=B3suCdpaVYk
Thể lệ đấu giá y như cũ, thời gian đấu giá đến 22h chủ nhật tuần sau. Bước giá thấp nhất 10k cho zui. Giá khởi điểm 100k
Và cũng xin đóng góp 50% số tiền đấu giá cho diễn đàn. Thank!

----------


## Tuancoi

Cha! Cha! Chẳn lẻ ko có bác nào có nhu cầu đục tường khoét vách cái xưởng của mình à? Buồn quá! Cái này có pin có bác bán lên đến 1.2 tr cơ mà

----------


## minhtriet

Thời gian còn dài mà bác, đấu cho vui: 110K

----------


## Tuancoi

Em này giá trên mạng nuơc Ngoài giá ccòn cả chục chai..mà sao ít ae quang. Tâm thế nhỉ

----------


## Tuancoi

chích dẫn cái đường link
http://gandhiappliances.com/shop/220...for-220-volts/

----------


## van my

$880.99 (ghê quá)
em theo bac 130k (rẻ thật)

----------


## Tuancoi

> $880.99 (ghê quá)
> em theo bac 130k (rẻ thật)


bác van my đang là người trả cao nhất với giá " rẻ thật" 130k. Còn ai trả giá cao hơn khooooooooông?????

----------


## Tuancoi

chắc phải kiếm cục bê tông to hơn cho em nó thử sức thôi chứ cái kiểu nầy lại hỏng!

----------


## huyquynhbk

hehe thời gian đấu giá dài nên ae cứ từ từ đấy bác Tuancoi ah.e vẫn chưa có thời gian xử lý con máy khoan mua của bác đây.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Flex Core

Em theo 150k nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

> hehe thời gian đấu giá dài nên ae cứ từ từ đấy bác Tuancoi ah.e vẫn chưa có thời gian xử lý con máy khoan mua của bác đây.


Ae ko đâú, ko cần ném giá, chỉ cần chém gió cho zui thôi. Vì cái topic này thư giản là chính mà

----------


## Tuancoi

Ha ha vậy là đã có bác trả cao hơn. Giá hiện tại là 150k. Chém gió là chin ném giá là mười.... he he

----------


## Tuancoi

Có ai trả cao hơn koooooooông????

----------


## Tuancoi

up thêm cái video và hìng ảnh về sức công phá của em nó trên cục bê tông dúng chất có cả đá và sỏi







 cái video đang chờ youtube sử lý cái gì đó chưa lên đươc. chắc tối sẽ lên..

----------


## Tuancoi

CÒN ĐÂY LÀ MÀNG TRÌNH DIỄN CỦA EM NÓ

----------


## Tuancoi



----------


## Tuancoi

Sao không thấy ai chém gió, ném đá gì vậy ta,  không thì cho một tràn vỗ tay chứ nhỉ??????

----------


## Tuancoi

*có ai trả giá cao hơn 150k koooooooooooooo??????????????????  Trời ơi lúc mới ra lò giá hơn 15 chai mà bây giờ chỉ đáng 150k thôi sao, tủi thân em nó quá!!!*

----------


## Tuancoi

Up lên cho ngày cuối cùng.

----------


## viet tran

> Up lên cho ngày cuối cùng.


 Bác bán đồ cũng vui nhi.mỗi lần bán 1 món là bác phải phá 1 món đồ ở nhà bác. Chắc chừng nào không thấy bác phá đồ nữa là em nghĩ nhà bác xây thêm mấy tấm quá.hi em nói đùa cho vui thui. Chúc bác bán đắt nhá

----------


## nzhuhu

Em theo nhé, 160k

----------


## son_heinz

Em bon chen tí
170k đc ve khoan cái lỗ đóng cọc nối đất

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bác bán đồ cũng vui nhi.mỗi lần bán 1 món là bác phải phá 1 món đồ ở nhà bác. Chắc chừng nào không thấy bác phá đồ nữa là em nghĩ nhà bác xây thêm mấy tấm quá.hi em nói đùa cho vui thui. Chúc bác bán đắt nhá


Nhà mình xây cũng gần được 30 năm rùi. Dột nát tè le. May mà mình can, chạy ra bợ cục bê tông làm bá vĩa trước nhà, ko bố già cao hứng, bắn vào mấy cái trụ nhà thì chỉ có mức xây nhà mới luôn. Nhà còn nguyên, đường bê tông lủng lổ hết. Chịu sao nổi với công nghệ đục phá của nhật bản.Hê hê

----------


## Tuancoi

> Em bon chen tí
> 170k đc ve khoan cái lỗ đóng cọc nối đất


Hiện tại bác Sơn heroin đang dẫn đầu với mức giá 170 quan. Có bác nào chơi hàng đá mạnh tay hơn kooooooong?

----------


## Tuancoi

[QUOTE=Tuancoi;53522]Hiện tại bác Sơn heroin đang dẫn đầu với mức giá 170 quan. Có bác nào chơi hàng đá mạnh tay hơn kooooooong?[/QUOTE

Đính chính là bác Sơn_heinz đang là người trả giá cao nhất. Bác sơn thông cảm nhé em đọc nhầm. Hi hi

----------


## anhxco

con khoan chỉ khoan bê tông hay khoan bt đc k bác T?

----------


## Tuancoi

> con khoan chỉ khoan bê tông hay khoan bt đc k bác T?


Nó có 2 chế độ búa và ko búa. Nếu mũi khoan sắt mà có cái đuôi cắm đươc vào cái tup khoan bê tông của nó thì ok. Ko thì vẫn thấy mấy ông thợ hồ chế lấy cái mũi khoan bê tông cắt lấy đuôi. Rồi tiện gai vặn vào cái tup của khoan sắt. Thấy khoan cũng đươc

----------


## Tuancoi

Mà hình như cái chuôi nối đó có bán ởi chợ chời thì phải

----------


## hminhtq

up 200k kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Tuancoi

> up 200k kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.( Cái dụ này nghe quen nghê). Người đang trả giá cao nhất xin giới thiệu là ooooooooooooông Hmiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinh tq. 200kaaaaaaaa. Ai trả cao hơn koooooooooông?????

----------


## Tuancoi

Chỉ còn 1 tiếng đồng hồ nữa thui,  cái khoan bạo chúa giá mới cả chục chai đang thuộc về bác hminhtq, bác nào trả cao hơn ko?  24 V rất dễ chế pin, cứ pin laptop ma quất vào, vôn cao thì dòng nhỏ, up đi

----------


## Tuancoi

30 phút, nghe có vẽ yên ắng và hồi hộp

----------


## Tuancoi

đâu hết rùi nhỉ, lên đi nào. mua một cái khoan bê tông điện tầm 2tr chưa chắc gì ngon và bền bằng con này đâu các bác

----------


## minhtriet

Hehe, bid thêm cho vui: 220k
Không khoái vụ nguồn 24V cho lắm vì mình ko có sẵn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuancoi

ĐÂU hết rùi ta

----------


## thuhanoi

lâu lâu dùi bậy chơi 230k

----------


## Tuancoi

*chơi ú tim à. đau tim quá đi*

----------


## trungdt

em theo 230k

----------


## trungdt

hihi  240k

----------


## Tuancoi

*AAAAAA!!!!! cuối cùng cũng có người dũng cảm  ném giá để có cơ hội vật lộn với em nó*

----------


## Tuancoi

*Đó là bạn TRUNGDT. ai theo kooooooooooo?????? còn 10 phút nữa thôi*

----------


## Tuancoi

*10 phút nũa thoooooooooooooo ôi!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Tuancoi

_240 tỷ roooooooo ồi, ai theo khoooooooooooông?????_

----------


## Tuancoi

> Hehe, bid thêm cho vui: 220k
> Không khoái vụ nguồn 24V cho lắm vì mình ko có sẵn


nguồn 24 cũng rẽ thui màaaaaaa,

----------


## Tuancoi

> lâu lâu dùi bậy chơi 230k


dùi phát nào là lủng phát đó,

----------


## Tuancoi

_còn 5 phút nữa thôoooooooooooi_

----------


## minhtriet

> nguồn 24 cũng rẽ thui màaaaaaa,


Để chạy tốt cái khoan ni thì cũng phải tầm 20A, theo bác rẻ là bao nhiêu?  :Big Grin: 
Để hợp lệ nên bid luôn: 250K  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuancoi

> Để chạy tốt cái khoan ni thì cũng phải tầm 20A, theo bác rẻ là bao nhiêu? 
> Để hợp lệ nên bid luôn: 250K


10A thui, cái nguồn tổ ong, tổ bướm của bố già mua ngoài chợ tầm 250 đén 300K

----------


## trungdt

e theo 260k

----------


## duytrungcdt

Em theo 280 k

----------


## mr.hung.corp

Em theo 290K

----------


## minhtriet

> 10A thui, cái nguồn tổ ong, tổ bướm của bố già mua ngoài chợ tầm 250 đén 300K


Cái súng vặn vít 12V lấy của bác đó, dòng có tải cũng tầm 15A rồi, nếu cái khoan bê tông này thực sự mạnh thì chắc dòng còn lớn hơn.

----------


## Tuancoi

vôn càng cao dòng càng giảm, vì cái này chạy theo kiểu pitong búa giá tiếp nên cũng ko bị phản lực trực tiếp gây quá tải, làm dòng lên cao

----------


## Tuancoi

_Hết giờ rùi_

----------


## duytrungcdt

320k bác ơi

----------


## Tuancoi

> Em theo 290K


em nó đã thuột về bác mr.hùng.cỏrp vơi giá 290 tỷ, xin chúc mừng bác!

----------


## thuhanoi

Nguồn xài good nè : http://banlinhkien.vn/goods-2655-ngu...ng-12v30a.html

----------


## Tuancoi

bạn đã trể , xin chờ lần sau

----------


## Tuancoi

> 320k bác ơi


bạn đã trể hãy rút kinh nghiêm nhé, vì topic này mang tính chất thư giản giải trí là chính thui

----------


## minhtriet

> Nguồn xài good nè : http://banlinhkien.vn/goods-2655-ngu...ng-12v30a.html


Cái khoan ni dùng 24V bác ui, nếu là 12V thì e bid nhiệt tình hơn rùi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cái súng vặn vít 12V lấy của bác đó, dòng có tải cũng tầm 15A rồi, nếu cái khoan bê tông này thực sự mạnh thì chắc dòng còn lớn hơn.


mấy cái súng bắn vít đó mà đem đi so với em hitachi này về giá trị sử dụng cũng như công nghệ chế tạo ra nó, nếu chụp được bộ lòng em nó lúc bố già bảo dưỡng thì chỉ có mê li

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cái khoan ni dùng 24V bác ui, nếu là 12V thì e bid nhiệt tình hơn rùi


buồn cho bác quá, 24 V mới là hàng đỉnh bác à, giá khoan pin mới 24 V khủng lắm bác biết ko?

----------


## mr.hung.corp

> Cái khoan ni dùng 24V bác ui, nếu là 12V thì e bid nhiệt tình hơn rùi


24vol tăng gấp 2, gấp 3 số lượng cell pin lên là oki thôi, thửa một cái mạch pin bảo về cel tránh quá dòng. Chờ phút cuối để bid, may mắn, may mắn...

----------


## Tuancoi

_giá trị đấu ở đây vẫn chưa bằng được giá bố già đã bán ở nhà, nhưng cuộc đấu giá cũng đã thành công tốt đẹp, xin chân thành cảm ơn ae đã tham gia, và một lần nữa chúc mừng bác mr.hung.cord. xin cho địa chỉ và số dt liên lạc_

----------


## Tuancoi

> 320k bác ơi


_bác có gì trăn chối ko?_

----------


## minhtriet

> buồn cho bác quá, 24 V mới là hàng đỉnh bác à, giá khoan pin mới 24 V khủng lắm bác biết ko?


Mỗi người mỗi suy nghĩ thôi bác, có được con khoan này phải kiếm thêm cái nguồn tầm 400k nữa, mà lại lòng thòng rắc rối mình cũng ko khoái.
Còn tầm cỡ 1tr mình làm con khoan Makita vừa khoan sắt vừa bê tông mà chắc chắn khoan bê tông tốt hơn con này.

----------


## Tuancoi

_chúc các ban một buổi tối vui vẻ, mấy bác ko được cũng đừng buồn nhé , em còn trở lại với những quả bom nguyên tử khác, hẹn gạp lại. G9_

----------


## Tuancoi

> Mỗi người mỗi suy nghĩ thôi bác, có được con khoan này phải kiếm thêm cái nguồn tầm 400k nữa, mà lại lòng thòng rắc rối mình cũng ko khoái.
> Còn tầm cỡ 1tr mình làm con khoan Makita vừa khoan sắt vừa bê tông mà chắc chắn khoan bê tông tốt hơn con này.


em này mua pin lap top bỏ vào là bạn có được một con khoan pin bê tông đúng hiệu, giá mấy cái liên doanh chị Na 7-8 triệu rùi,

----------


## Tuancoi

> Mỗi người mỗi suy nghĩ thôi bác, có được con khoan này phải kiếm thêm cái nguồn tầm 400k nữa, mà lại lòng thòng rắc rối mình cũng ko khoái.
> Còn tầm cỡ 1tr mình làm con khoan Makita vừa khoan sắt vừa bê tông mà chắc chắn khoan bê tông tốt hơn con này.


vừa khoan sắt vừa khoan bê tông là loại tup vặn , cái ấy khoan sắt chủ yếu , khoan tường cho zui thôi, chuyên khoan bê tông phải chởi kiểu xylanh khí phải tầm 2 triệu trở lên bác nhé

----------


## Trịnhminh

Cái này ngon đấy nhưng mình mua ở ql1 có hơn 1 xị thôi có cả pin luôn khakha

----------

